# Article about farm sales



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Some pretty interesting facts and figures in this article, like Missouri has the second most farms next to Texas.
http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/ag-census-shows-boom-in-farm-sales/article_b455809c-b1ce-5aee-b048-ec5cfaa85887.html

Now hopefully it is warm enough to go out and clear so more brush.
have a nice day.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

another take on the same data http://modernfarmer.com/2014/02/6-things-need-know-new-farm-census/

p.s. wind, my most hated weather feature, needs to beat it.


----------

